# [convmv] caractères étranges (résolu)

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

J'ai un répertoire Audio qui contient beaucoup de répertoires et de fichiers ; Certains de ces noms de fichiers comportent des caractères étranges et bizarres (comme ) à la place de caractères accentués ; j'en ai copié quelques-un dans un répertoire dont je joins une copie d'écran :

http://chezpoint.free.fr/gentoo/noms-fichiers/Capture-caracteres-etranges.png

Quand je fais un $ dir du répertoire en question sous gnome-terminal, j'ai une drôle de sortie pleine d'échappements :

```
rem@jardin ~/Desktop/caractères étranges $ dir

Daniel\ Balavoine\ -\ -J'Aurais\ Voulu\ \302\210tre\ Un\ Artiste\ (1).mp3

D\302\202d\302\202.mp3

Hermes\ House\ Band\ &\ DJ\ \302\231tzi\ -\ Live\ is\ life.mp3

La\ Phaze\ -\ UHTø\ (La\ Grande\ Question\ du\ Doigt\302\202\ Mix).mp3

Le\ Livre\ de\ la\ Jungle\ -\ Il\ en\ faut\ peut\ pour\ \302\210tre\ heureux.mp3

Les\ ogres\ de\ barbak\ -\ Petite\ soci\302\202t\302\202.mp3

```

J'ai essayé avec un peu avec convmv 1.14 de retrouver les bons accents mais j'avoue que je suis un peu perdu maintenant ...

Auriez vous quelque piste ?

Merci.Last edited by pti-rem on Mon Nov 14, 2011 12:37 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## bdouxx

Salut

Les échappement c'est normal quand tu fais un "dir" , si tu fais un "ls" tu ne les vois pas.

d'apres le man "dir" est équivalent a "ls -C -b"

Quel est exactement ton problème? en quoi convmv ne fait pas ce que tu veux?

As tu lu le man de convmv?

----------

## pti-rem

C'est que je n'arrive pas avec convmv à retrouver correctement les caractères accentués au lieu de par ces petits pavés clairs.

Le mieux que j'ai trouvé c'est :

```
rem@jardin ~/Desktop/caractères étranges $ convmv --nosmart -f cp850 -t utf-8 *

Starting a dry run without changes...

mv "./Daniel Balavoine - -J'Aurais Voulu tre Un Artiste (1).mp3"   "./Daniel Balavoine - -J'Aurais Voulu ┬être Un Artiste (1).mp3"

mv "./Dd.mp3"   "./D┬éd┬é.mp3"

mv "./Hermes House Band & DJ tzi - Live is life.mp3"   "./Hermes House Band & DJ ┬Ötzi - Live is life.mp3"

mv "./La Phaze - UHTø (La Grande Question du Doigt Mix).mp3"   "./La Phaze - UHT├© (La Grande Question du Doigt┬é Mix).mp3"

mv "./Le Livre de la Jungle - Il en faut peut pour tre heureux.mp3"   "./Le Livre de la Jungle - Il en faut peut pour ┬être heureux.mp3"

mv "./Les ogres de barbak - Petite socit.mp3"   "./Les ogres de barbak - Petite soci┬ét┬é.mp3"

No changes to your files done. Use --notest to finally rename the files.

```

Il reste par exemple le caractère ┬ avant le ê dans la première simulation de conversion ci-dessus.

J'ai du mal avec l'anglais de la page de manuel ; je lis par étape ou à la demande sans forcément bien tout comprendre ... 

ps : désolé pour ce deuxième message ; je pensais bien faire car ces fichiers ne sont pas indiqués (codage non valide) par nautilus.

----------

## bdouxx

ok

Pour le man des commandes, sur internet tu peux les avoir sans problème en français...

A priori c'est que tu n'es pas parti du bon encodage.

Une technique que j'ai vu sur le web, mais que je n'ai pas testé, mais qui me semble cohérente.

A partir des noms originaux qui plantent  que tu n'as pas encore tenté de modifier.

Tu fais:

```
ls * > tempo.log
```

Ca va t'enregistrer le nom de fichiers dans le fichier tempo.log

Apres tu fait un 

```
file *
```

et ca va te donner l'encodage de départ ( ou tu l'ouvre avec un editeur, et il va te dire en quoi c'est encodé).

tu lances

```
convmv --list
```

Pour vérifier que l'encodage fait bien parti de ceux que convmv gère, puis tu lances la commande pour les renommer.

----------

## pti-rem

Merci pour tes explications, je pense que c'est suffisant pour avancer.

Je n'ai pas encore réussi à trouver le codage exact des noms de fichiers .mp3 de mon exemple.

----------

